

Another Proposition HN: Invest $8000 and I will build your MVP - thar2012

Just saw the proposition by Hmexx and it is good for people who can code. So I thought to create one for people who can not code but can sell.<p>So deal is:
1. If you have an idea and you think you can market\sell it but find difficult to build MVP. 
2. The MVP should be able to build in 2-3 months by 1-2 developer\designer.
3. You will be closely working with full time dedicated developers\designers. so they will be your remote co-founders.
4. you will be having majority stack in the company. My company and developers will have minority stack.
5. Not required to quit your full time job as of now.<p>Why this Proposition:
Don't let any idea waste like sperm, even if you can not code.
Give opportunities to Indian developers to work on cool ideas rather than just doing some maintenance work and waste their talent.
======
cesarpereira
How is this different than hiring your company to develop the
software/application which you already offer as a service through your
company? What extra value are you offering for the equity?

I am personally not interested, but I think anyone that reads this offer would
have the same question. Good luck.

~~~
dear
Obviously that's just an ad to get outsourcing business.

~~~
thar2012
I am not offering any time & material cost model here which is typical
outsourcing model. I will connect you with some really talented developers who
would be equally passionate in your idea and they will not be on my company's
payroll.

